# TV News- Speed freaks starts 7th August



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Multiple world speed record holder, Zef Eisenberg to front brand-new ‘Speed Freaks’ television show which will make its debut on Wednesday 7 August on ITV4 at 9.00pm.

The first 6-part TV series will be broadcast weekly thereafter following daredevil Zef Eisenberg as he scours the nation to meet fellow ‘Speed Freaks’. Whether they’ve fitted a 24,000cc W12 aero-engine into a car, or built from scratch a full Dakar off-road racer, Eisenberg gets into the mindset, behind the wheel, under the bonnet and in to the saddle of Britain’s fastest cars and motorbikes.

Each 60-minute episode features extreme wacky vehicles, major modifications and maxed up tuning, adrenaline-filled racing action, fantastic feats of engineering combined with the lots of laughter, stress and drama – A must see for any petrolhead!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for that it’s not a channel I usually look at.


----------

